# YAY!!!!  First Mason Jar Filled



## 420NewbieRoyce (Aug 15, 2013)

Well this is my first harvest, it's an unk clone, have some more that is still drying but with what I had dried filled this one mason jar.  Now a month of it sitting in its own stank!


----------



## Locked (Aug 15, 2013)

Congrats...enjoy your hard work.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 15, 2013)

That's the best part other than smoking it 
Looking n smelling in dem jars. Mmm mmmm mm

LH.


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 15, 2013)

looks good, enjoy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2013)

:yay:

Burp that Baby and Love on the next grow...Well Done my friend...Nice Nugs

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 16, 2013)

congrats :woohoo:


----------



## key2life (Aug 16, 2013)

That's a beautiful thing!  Nice work!


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks folks, burping it everyday!  Cant wait for the month to end to taste these nuggets.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 20, 2013)

How long did you let it dry?  Weren't you just trimming?  Most bud needs to hang for 5-7 days or more.  Make absolutely sure that it is dry enough before you jar it.  It would be heartbreaking to have it mold now.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 20, 2013)

I highly recommend a quality Hygrometer in at least 1 or 2 of your jars (if you have multiple) 

If the RH gets above 70%, take it back out and either paper bag / screen for a few hours, then back in the jars. 

I used Hicks "cure by numbers" bit, and the best thing I learned out of that was RH ranges and buying a quality Hygrometer (not those cheap-o's that can float 5% and higher RH difference) 

Especially want a hygrometer if you've not waited long enough. Your buds should have a crisp type of sound when you squeeze them.. also when you squeeze them, they should "bounce back" like a piece of memory foam. Also, when you try to snap the stem you start to hear / feel the potential of snapping, without actually clear off snapping. That will be too long of a dry, and you don't take advantage of the entire cure window, which is 70% - 55%. After you drop below 55%, the cure is over... if you get even 1% higher than 70% you really risk mold issues.

Here's a pic of a jar that was 1/2 full, and I put a Hygrometer in. I use the Caliber IV meter, as it's pretty much the best you can get. I got mine for $18 each, and I bought 4 of them. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=206655&d=1374284769


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Aug 20, 2013)

Well they seemed to be nice and dry before I put them in the jar.  They hung for about 4 days then cut off the branches and was in a paper back for 3.  Been opening the jar everyday.  For a couple of hours (is that to long).  They seem to be doing great.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 5, 2013)

pretty! I can't wait for mine. :joint:


----------

